# Meet the brand new kittens!



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Mum Doodles the night before the big day









Mummy with all 5 kittens together









Sleepy time for the new arrivals









Spike and Saffron having a look at their new brothers and sisters









Spike gets a little jealous and demands some attention. LOL!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

nice photos of the kitty family...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They *are* great pictures. What a beautiful group. Is the little black and white a tuxedo cat? They're all beautiful, Yanikin. :)


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess he is a tuxedo cat, I'd never heard of that before but I looked it up.  That's great! My wee kittie wearing a tux... wow!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Little spot is a black and white, but not a tuxedo, but some people call them all tuxedos. I just call the black with white shirts on tuxedo cats! I've always admired them!


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I describe Spot as white with black and Curtains as black with white. Stops me getting confused.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Cute!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice babies!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I love the picture of Mum Doodles the night before! That is a beautiful picture--nice photography!


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks kittygirl04! The only thing about taking a picture of Doodles is that she always closes her eyes to strike a pose. It's cute but I still don't have a picture of her with her eyes open.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Great Pictures! I'm really looking forward to more pictures when they get older.... Are you keeping them all?


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

No I won't be keeping any this time, I really want to tho. 2 of them are going to owners of kittens from the first lot, 2 are going to friends who weren't able to get a kitten from the last lot. Oh... there's 1 left, maybe I'll be keeping 1. My fiancee reckons 3 cats is enough but I would love to have more. 

LOL! There's always the chance that everyone will change their mind at the last minute and I'll get to keep them all! Hardly likely but I can hope


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yanikin, you really are a cat lover! I know how you feel. I was always tempted to keep one of Precious' kittens.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

So sweet! :)


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

My boss & his wife have 2 cats, Toby & Elsie. They look just like Spike & Saffron. Toby (nicknamed "Booby", started with Toby, then Tooby, then Toob, then Boob, now Booby, hehe) is an orange tabby and Elsie is a calico. They're very cute (that goes without saying though - they're cats) I could have swore I saw them in your picture. :wink:


----------

